# Butterfinger's Blog



## Butterfinger (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi! I've never written in anythinglike this before, but Mommy says it's easy.....so I guess if I'mwriting it in the wrong place you guys'll tell me? Anyway, Ibetter get on with my entry....

Dear Diary,

I feel like one of those bunnies on TV! Mommywanted to take lots of pictures of me so she could use one for herproject she has to do in that place she goes to so early in the morningwhen I want to sleep....Schkool? Whatever. 
Anyway, she told me the people there really liked me. Thatmade my ego go up a couple notches right there, until she told me oneof them saw me and thought I was a dog! And to make thingsworse, she said the teacher told her that he couldn't tell I was abunny! What is it? My floppy ears? Stoplaughing, Mommy; it's not funny!
Anyway....
I've been getting to spend a lot of time with Mommy lately, but I grewthis thick winter coat for being outside in the winter, and I can'tstay in the house very long before I get too warm.....I know Mommyworries about it, so I let her pet me extra when I get inside, and Ieven gave her lotsa licks today  Mommy always likes it whenI pur and give her licks. 
And.....word around the house is....I'm going to go to the vet prettysoon to get 'fixed'. Fixed? I didn't even know Iwas broken! I just hope it doesn't hurt...
But last time I went to the vet, he fixed my broken teeth so I couldeat again, so I guess it'll be okay if it's something likethat. I'm sure Mommy won't let the vet hurt me. 
I'll see you later when I have the time, but until then, here's apicture of me to keep you company! Bai bai! 






(If this is too big, tell me! I can always resize pictures with Mommy's fancy photoshop~ )


----------



## cheryl (Nov 15, 2006)

Aww i enjoyed reading your story,ohh and yousound very adorable Butterfinger :love,it also sounds like you have awonderful mum to take such good care of you,i'm sure your mum alsoloves the extra time she gets to snuggle with you 



Ohh and Butterfinger you are a verygood looking youngboy  :inlove:



cheryl :kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Butterfinger, you are a very handsome Boy.

I have four Bunnies ones name is Buttercup. He is a boy, whenwe first got him we were told he was a girl so we calledherthat, then after a few weeks we found out she was a he but we kept thename anyway.

I look forward to seeing more pictures of you.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 10, 2007)

Butter here, 
Wow! I haven't written since my first entry! :shock:
You guys must be sick with the suspense! (.....Or at least you shouldbe, I'm totally too cute to be forgotten about for that long) 
Anyway, things have been going pretty good. I haven't beenallowed in the house much because Gramma was remodelling the bathroomand had to get stuff from the attic......but little creatures have beenin the attic, and they gave Gramma and Grampa fleas. NotMommy and Uncle, though. They must be lucky. 
Anyway, Mommy is home from school because it snowed today! Woo-hoo! Ilove the snow! She took me outside and it was GREAT! 
She even got really good pictures of me because her clicky box thing is extra fast on a sunny day with snow. 
I think it's because snow is magical. 
Anyway, wanna see my awesome pictures? There's a TON! (The faint of heart may even want to look away  )




I love the snow~




The downside is that it gets ALL over my paws!




....And everywhere else, too




Stop clicking at me when the sun is in my eyes, Mommy! 




I love my tree.....




Boing!




Oh hey, look.....that stick has snow on it.....but it's still mine, anyway.




Can't the dang stuff stay on the ground when I hop all over it?




I'm...too sexy for my harness, too sexy for my harness....




Too sexy for this cinder block, too. 




....Do I even have to say anything about my butt? 

I toldja there'd be a lot of pictures, but you still looked anyway!
Anyway, I got to put up my entry because I'm in my Mommy's room dryingoff (She won't let me go back into my cage until I'm COMPLETELY dry,the worry wart....Even if I still get too warm in the house.This winter coat is THICK, dangit! ) 

Until next time, you guys! 
And remember, snow is the funnest stuff EVER to hop on!


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 11, 2007)

Very cute pictures. I can't wait till it snows to take our bun out in it.


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2007)

Butterfinger,

You are one very handsome gentleman! It looks like you had a lot of funin the snow. My bunnies are afraid of the snow, can you believe it?!Theyre not brave like you.

Cant wait to see more pics of you!

-Haley


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, guys 
And guess what? 
It snowed even MORE last night! There's at least three timesas much snow as there was yesterday, and do you know what I got to dotoday? 
That's right! I played in the snow again! 
But this time, it was even funner! I couldn't see my legs! :bunnydance:
Of course, I had to wait forever~ for mommy to get my harness on againso I could play, but I held still......until I was near thesnow! 
Other bunnies are afraid of the snow? I guess they just don't know what they're missing 
How about I'll be brave and have fun, and you guys can stay in the house and watch. Silly bunnies. :huh
Guess what else happened? Mommy took more pictures! I don'thave as many as I did yesterday, but that's okay. I didn'thold still as long as I did yesterday.:upsidedown:
...I just noicted that I like to use a lot of smilies. Ah well. 
Picture time! 




I call this my...'Can I pleeeeease stay in the snow longer?' face.




Yup, this is still my favorite cherry tree




....And the snow STILL sticks to my paws! 'Off, off damned spot! One, two!' 




Yay~!




Are you SURE the rest of you bunnies don't want to try this? 




This is my mommy's favorite of me today




....And here's me AFTER I played in the snow.....silly mommy. I dry all the way in three minutes, anyway. 

Okay, there was my photoshoot for the day! Hope all you lady bunnies out there liked it:bouquet:
Hopefully, with any luck, I'll get to play in the snow again tomorrow!I'd cross my fingers if I could, but I guess I'll just cross my pawsand hope I don't look too silly!
Bai bai for now!


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 12, 2007)

Can you post more snow pics of her. I would love to see her in the fresh snow. AWE


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 12, 2007)

(Well, he did go out in the snow today too, butI didn't bring my camera along this time :? I might take morelater, though!)
Aw, you wanna see more pictures of me? 
But do I really look like a girl? *Flutters his long girlyeyelashes*I think I'm very manly as far as cute little fluffyanimals go 
-Butter (And Diana)


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry, I met to say him.  OOPS


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 12, 2007)

It's okay 
It's hard to tell sometimes, that's why we go around sniffing butts 
But of course, humans can't sniff bunny butts, so I totally understand 
-Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, I haven't written in this thing since it snowed! 
I guess I go by events... 
Anyway, as I'm sure you all know, my hutch is super cool now! I'm so happy mommy could fix it up for me. 
Today, she took some pictures of me in the hutch; I've been runningaround and pooing everywhere, but I've been good about my pee; thatstuff goes on the wire. 
Since it was pretty bright out, her clicky box could take lots of fast,clear pictures...(Like in the snow, but maybe not as well...)
So I posed for her. 
There's lots of pictures, so sit tight, kay? 
First one~
I call these my "Are you serious?" ears.





Look, mommy's finger....soon to be MY finger. This is shortly before I chin-rubbed it.





Me without the finger. I think it shows how tough and dissapproving of clicky boxes I am.





Look, mommy's finger again! I don't care if you can't pet me through the bars, mommy~ Try anyway!





Maybe if I can squish my head small enough, I can get out of here... (Yeah good luck with that. He's got a big head!) 





Sure, Harper can do the sexy dance.....but I bet he can't lick a waterbottle like THIS.





....Or like this. But I don't want to talk about this one. 





My final picture... if that isn't the sexiest water-bottle-drinking you've ever seen done, I don't know what would be. 





I think I did pretty well defending my manliness in this series ofpictures.  None of those girly pictures in thesnow, or me in a towel with my girly eyelashes. 
Oh yeah, and mommy got another little fluffy thing that isn'tme. She calls her a hamster, but I think she's really just atiny water-balloon with fuzz on it.
So here's Mochiko. 




Don't let that act fool you. She's definitely not cuter than me. 
Well, that's pretty much all I have to say right now....Bai bai, guys! I'll keep you updated.
~Butter (And Diana)


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 19, 2007)

How could I have missed this fine specimen of a handsome bunny? :attention:

He is totally the most beautiful bunny! Oh he's so round and little andgot such a cute head. And those ears! I think I'm in love :hug2:

Does he want to come and visit New Zealand for, lets day, the next 10 years?

I demand more pictures!! :bunny18

*edit* and yes, that is the most sexy water bottle licking I have ever seen :bunnydance:


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> How could I have missed this fine specimen of a handsome bunny? :attention:
> 
> He is totally the most beautiful bunny! Oh he's so round and little andgot such a cute head. And those ears! I think I'm in love :hug2:
> 
> ...


If he wouldn't overheat there, I'm sure he'd go behind my back and buythe tickets right now; he's a sucker for attention, hee hee. 
Round yes, small.....for a Holland,...not so much. He's been six pounds before, but he's got it down to ahealthy five. I think the limit for Hollands is four....
I still have a bunch of pictures I didn't post here, on my Photobucket, if you wanna see. 
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a144/Rukahi/
...And even more than that on my computer, but we won't get into that 

And yeah...I think he's found his calling. Water-bottles.....ooh, baby. :dancing:

~Diana


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 19, 2007)

Tell him I am very close to the south pole, he wont overheat! :highfive:
We have very mild weather here, never gets very hot or cold.

Oh well he is a big gorgeous boy then at 5 pounds. But he still looksvery holland-ish, I think he looks like a show bunny (is he feelingflattered yet? Has he got his plane ticket?). I want to pet his nose,and kiss his toes, and squeeze his fat cheeks. :bow

I'll go and take a look at the other pics, thanks! And tell him I'll be waiting at the airport :nod


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

You'll give him an Adonis complex, watch out! 
Well....he overheats in my house at 70 degrees, and he didn't even batan eyelash when it got down to 20 in December.... (Even though we putout blankets, heat lamps, etc....) 
I don't know....he might have been show quality if he wasn't so big,the breeder didn't really tell me. I like his head too,though. Very round... And yes, hischeeks are very fat. I squish/rub his fat little cheekssometimes, and he doesn't really seem to mind  Probablysince I check his teeth every day, so he doesn't really mind my fingersby that area in general.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

What a handsome devil! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 19, 2007)

What a handsome bunny  He looks so much like one of my bunnies


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd better not show him any of this... if his head gets any bigger, he'll fall over!


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

Look at that Gorgeous boy! Tell him I said he's very handsome (and very manly)


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

I will, but I won't be held responsible for if he runs off on me to start a career in modelling 
Hopefully, he'll be modest about it


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

How is the Buttery one today?


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 20, 2007)

He's doing pretty well 
I just finished taking him for a run in the backyard on his leash, butbefore that, I had him on my bed and took some pictures. 
Funny that you should ask, since I was just about to post them


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

Weeeellll...where are they then? :waiting: I need my cute fix for the day! :bow*


Butterfinger wrote*


> Funny that you should ask, since I was just about to post them


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 20, 2007)

Dear diary....and bunny forum members, 

Today, I got to go inside with mommy. I haven't been able tocome inside for a LONG time, because my mommy's parents were freakingout about fleas or lice or bedbugs, or all three for a couple months,and they've been vaccuming and cleaning and boiling and throwing awaypretty much everything in the house, but they still get bit.It's not my fault, though. I went to the ve....theveter...... the big scary guy and his assistant lady that talk allnice, but actually want to hurt me. 
And then my mommy's mommy got bonkitus. It's called thatbecause it sounds like someone is bonking you in the throat.Or at least I think so.
But I couldn't be in the house then, either, because mommy's mommy isallergic to me and has asthma, so if I came in while she had bonkitus,she....wouldn't be doing so good. 
Anyway! 
Because I haven't been inside for a while, I got to go in mommy's roomon her BED! I was banned from the bed for a while because Ipeed there by accident the last time I was up there, but it's myfavourite place ever! 
I have LOTS of pictures of me on mommy's bed, so that I'll always remember when I became un-banned 
Now you guys can remember too. 
Here's picture number one..... A big shot of my face! Mommythinks my butterfly makes my mouth look like a little puppy mouth.






It MIGHT look like I'm bored here, but I'mreally burstingwith joy on the inside. Just keep that in mind.Bursting with joy.





Here I'm switching into adorable mode....





And striking a pose!





Be sure to get my good side, mommy.





...Yeah, that good side too. 





Mommy says I have a big head....but you don't think so, do you?.....Do you? 





Gazingthoughtfully out the window....





Mommy says this picture makes me look like I have no soul.......Ooooh~ 





Here I am, head-banging to mommy's music!





But then she laughed at me.....which I most sternly disapprove of. 





Then I went to check out her poofy pillows, and her stuffed dog licked me on the butt! How humiliating!





Then she wanted to check my teeth and my nails, so she picked meup....I don't think it does me justice, but howwell CAN youtake a picture with one hand at an odd angle?





But then I went back to exploring...Mommy says my neck fur looks funny. I call it a fasion statement.





And here I am at the end. All done! 





I liked most of those.....so many pictures of me 
Hope you guys liked them too! There was a lot today, and Ididn't change scenery much. Sorry for that; I really like thebed. 
Bai bai for now! 
~Butter (And Diana)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Butterfinger, you are simply adorable. 

I love all of your pictures. You can tell your Mommie thatyoudon't have a big head just a very cute one. Ithink I will put you on my Bunny Napping list.

Look forward to many more pictures.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance:


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 20, 2007)

Aw, it's enough to make a bunny blush :bunnyheart
~Butter


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 21, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote:*


> Sure, Harper can do the sexy dance.....but I bet he can'tlick a water bottle like THIS.


:brat::rofl:

Butterfinger, you are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 21, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
....We really need a water-bottle drinking icon 

~Butter


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh Butter, you set my hearta-flutter! With your big ol' head, and eyes that say "come to bed". Abum so cute, and sexy mouth to boot. The way you take that drink, andfur soft like a mink!

Thanks so much for the new pictures, _he's really so darn good looking_!


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 21, 2007)

*minilops wrote:*


> Oh Butter, you set my heart a-flutter! Withyour big ol' head, and eyes that say "come to bed". A bum so cute, andsexy mouth to boot. The way you take that drink, and fur soft like amink!
> 
> Thanks so much for the new pictures, _he's really so darn good looking_!


Butter: :inlove: Reaaaally? 
Diana: :rofl:

Oh man. If he keeps being flattered like this, he's gonnaexpect his dinner on a golden platter. Spoooooiled bunny. 
Very creative poetry, though


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh yes, really! That was a poem my rabbit Lucky wrote, she is so smitten with Butter!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2007)

I think your head is perfect. I am love with your striking beauty.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Butter! It's Lucky here. I wannasay thanks to you for sending us those pictures of your hutch and theplans you scanned. We know it was really you who did it, because letsface it, humans are no good at that sort of thing .

Anyway my human has got our hutch off the ground now, on somethingelse, just to test how we like it while she builds a frame for it tosit on. It's awesome being up high and we feel much safer away from thecats of the neighbourhood. We have some plastic flooring in there andit feels so nice to lie on in this hot weather.

I can't wait to see the next installment of pictures from you! Oh and I_really _want to see another one of your cute behind, it set myheart a'flutter when I saw the last one. Please don't tell BunBun Isaid any of this or he'll get so mad at me!

Love :hearts,
Lucky


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey everyone (And Lucky  ) 

Mommy FINALLY took another photo-shoot of me. A small one,though. She's been really busy, and the weather's been bad,so it's hard to take pictures of me. But honestly, I thinkshe's just making it up. 'Sckool-werk' is SO not moreimportant than taking pictures of me. 
Anyway, I'm loving my big new cage. (And minilops, I hope you liked the plans!) 
And THIS time, mommy couldn't use the excuse of sckool-werk to not takepictures of me! I was IN her sckool-werk!Again! 
Now all her classmates will see how UN-puppylike I am thistime. Honestly..."Oh, I thought that was a dog..."Let's see who looks like a dog after I have them drooling over thesepictures~ 
Here I am, chillin' in the hay....which I like to sit in more than the plastic or wire.





And from a different angle....





And so you can see my lovely eyes~





And here I am cleaning myself....with my ears straight out. I find it makes me cleaner that way.





Then....I go into the mighty technique, passed down in my family for generations...helicopter-head!





And the smooth landing...





Mommy's mommy sent this one to my breeder....she said it looked like Iwas praying. I dunno. It seems like a kinda badquality of picture to me....as far as -I- go. 





Just look at my mischievious gleam~ Don't I look positivelydevilish? Not the little angel in the picture right above,huh? 





And then I leeean in to go see mommy.... 





......Rejection! 





She went inside after that....and then took a picture of the demon birdinside the house. She's a 'red-throated conure'......which isobviously Aztec for "Death which comes upon swift and terrible wings,whose voice rings out like a volcano and pierces the ears of our womenand children" .....Roughly. Usually, she sits there and letsthe humans pet her....for about five seconds, then opens up her faceand bites them with it! They bleed sometimes. I try to warnthem. 





Anyway, it was fun being able to post again! See you guys later~! 
~Butter (And Diana)


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Mar 8, 2007)

Dear Butterfinger,

My name is Tiny and I had to sneak out to the computer when mom steppedaway to do something because she was sitting here looking at picturesand laughing and saying to dad "hey hon...we need another lop...I thinkI've found just the one to add to my bunnynapping list."

You ought to see my mom's bunnynapping list. I keep getting it andchewing off the names like Oberon and Elvis and all those other bucks.My mommy only needs ME!

Anyway, I've got to say that you're cuter than Puck...the lop thatlives in mom and dad's bedroom. I think its the only way he can stayout of trouble. You don't look like you'd cause trouble like Puck does.

Well, I think I hear mom coming back so I better get off here and gether account set back up again (her name is TinysMom....makes sensesince I'm Tiny!).

But I did want to say you are cute....and if I ever decide I want abrother, I'll leave your name on mom's next bunnynapping list. I thinkmaybe we could get along....

The BunFather
aka Tiny


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 8, 2007)

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Dear Butterfinger,
> 
> My name is Tiny and I had to sneak out to the computer when mom steppedaway to do something because she was sitting here looking at picturesand laughing and saying to dad "hey hon...we need another lop...I thinkI've found just the one to add to my bunnynapping list."
> 
> ...


Hi Tiny,

Considering your viewson me, and your situation...I can see us being friends 
I can sympathize; my mommy is the same way! She's alwayslooking at other rabbits and saying things like 'Aww....maybe it's timeI got you a friend....like this one over here....' 
Friend? I think not. 
More like competition! 
And she only seems to go for the other boys, too! Arg... 
I hope your mommy's bunny-napping list isn't too long, Tiny.They get all crazy when they like too many bunnys at once.:craziness
I'd chew off a few more names if I were you....you know....just to be safe.
Good luck~
~Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention that the hand in the last picture is NOT mine 
It's my dad's. That's why it looks so manly. 
Didn't want to confuse you guys 
~Diana


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote:*


> Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention that the hand in the lastpicture is NOT mine
> It's my dad's. That's why it looks so manly.
> Didn't want to confuse you guys
> ~Diana




Lol. To funny!

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 10, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> *Butterfinger wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah,and I forgot to mention that the hand in the last picture is NOT mine
> ...


Yeah, he was holding her still by petting her while Itooka picture. The hand in front of Butter is mine,though~


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 16, 2007)

Dear Diary,

Mommy has been not letting me outside or in the house as much becausethere's big cleaning issues inside, and her mommy still hasbronchitus. At first they were trying to get rid of fleas/lice, but now they've discovered that there's been mice getting intothe kitchen....hoo boy. They're probably the cause of allthis. So mommy's mommy has been cleaning like crazy andcoughing and all that, and she's allergic to me, so it might just killher if I was inside too.... 
Anyway, my mommy made it up to me by taking me outside on the leashtoday (One of the few days it isn't raining) and it's just SOSUNNY! She got to take a LOT of good pictures of me becauseof that. she even filled up her 512 MB card.(Whatever that means...)
She culled out a lot of pictures and shortened it to 75..... thenshortened it even more to about 50, then let me pick twenty you guysmight wanna see... So without further ado, here's me! 

I'm in the sun.....Mommy loves the way the sun lights up my hair....don't you think so too?






She took a few like this....I think I could be a model *Poses* 





Yup, definitely a model... 





And here's her absolute favourite picture of me! (It's her desktop wallpaper right now)





I object to these petty restraints! (Even if they give me ten times the running room)





Look, I'll even do the helicopter head again! I object thiiiiiiis much! 





She did get some cute pictures of me, though.... 





I have some good things to say about this one 





Okay, mommy thought this one was cute, but come on! At least leave me my dignity. I am NOT a cuddly wuddly wuzzle.





Even when I have my head down to try to get her to stop using the flasy box on me, she still takes pictures!





I've resorted to staring...





My photoshoot will be continued on another entry; it might just be too cool for just one to handle 
See ya' in a second!


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 16, 2007)

Alright! That last series was'Standing'. This one will be 'Jumping', since I've decidedthat if I have to break it into two posts, they might as well bethemed. 

Here's the first jump!





And the second! (Don't let me catch you taking a peak at my tush, now!) 





Mommy likes this one because the sun catches my bunnieutiful eyes~





And here's another of me in the air....hopping away from mommy! Stop clicking at me, mommy!





Yes, I know how hard it is to resist admiring my fluffy rump... please be strong.





Here we got some leg-action going on....and tuck and kick, and tuck and kick...





Finally, I have run fast enough to lift completely off theground! The picture is blurry of course (What clicky boxcould possibly be good enough to catch me at full speed?) but here youcan see that I'm entirely airborne. Woohoo!





And I'll wrap it all up with a little bit of fan-service.... come on, you know you wanna stare 





So that's about it for my photoshoot session! Hope you guys all liked it; I know I did 
Until my next picture-taking escapade! 
~Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 21, 2007)

Dear Diary,

Today, I got to go outside again, and because it was sunny (But about 6pm, so it was kinda setting...) mommy got to take lots of pictures ofme again~!
I love my photoshoots. 
This one, in my opinion, isn't as good as the last one, but there's some good ones in there  Hope you all like!

Let's start off with a picture of my face...





And I moved out to the front lawn...where the most sun was. I think I need to get me some shades 





And of course, you all need another picture of my fluffy butt





I pause for a moment, contemplating the meaning of my existance...





Then my fur got messed up in the wind, and I had to correct it





Then, go back around the back and...emmerse my head in dandelion leaves! Yummy!





You gotta reach to get some of them, though. Mommy liked my ear on this one





Then mommy tried to take one from me! But I was too clever for her, and I followed her~!





Back in the front lawn....facing towards the west... *Que dramatic sunset*





And....what the heck is that thing! Really hard dirt? I was being brave and checking it out for mommy first.





And that's about it! Hope you all liked my evening excursion(Especially you lovely does out there :rose: I'm stillall-there, if you get my meaning  Any takers? ) 
Well, ta ta for now! I'll see you guys later, the next time a photoshoot pops up. 
~Butter


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww, he looks like he's having so much fun!

I can't wait for the weather to pick up here so I can set up the pen outside for my buns.

--Dawn


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 21, 2007)

I know what you mean :?
The weather in Washington is terrible for anything butsummer. Snow? Maybe a couple days....then a heapinghelping of rain. What? Springtime? Pssh,it's not SUNNY in springtime. Haven't you heard of Aprilshowers? I'm sure they meant January, February, March, April,and May showers.
Silly weather  Good luck with yours. I hear it's somewhat similar in those parts.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 21, 2007)

Yay, tons of Butter pictures! Just what I neededto see to send me to bed happy, I will be dreaming of furry rabbitbutts and dramatic poses in the lowering sun!

I wish we had those harnesses here, the one I have doesn't look as comfy.

How did Butter get his name?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww how cute. Bree likes you Butterfinger. 






Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 21, 2007)

*minilops wrote:*


> Yay, tons of Butter pictures! Just what I needed to see tosend me to bed happy, I will be dreaming of furry rabbit butts anddramatic poses in the lowering sun!
> 
> I wish we had those harnesses here, the one I have doesn't look as comfy.
> 
> How did Butter get his name?


Yeah, his harness is pretty comfy... But the leash that came with it was only like two feet long :?
So I bought a small dog extendy leash thing, and now he can hop all theway across the yard, and I don't have to be dragged along, heehee. 
Butter's name.... 
Well, I didn't name him, his breeder did. (My mom's bestfriend's sister ) But I think she was going for a candybartheme in the litter. (That, and Butter's colors are the sameas the colors in a Butterfinger Bar -approproiate!)


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 21, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Aww how cute. Bree likes you Butterfinger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bouquet:ink iris:urplepansy::heartbeat:
~Butter


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote:*


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aww howcute. Bree likes you Butterfinger.
> ...




Thank you so much, Butterfinger.

Breethe The Moo Cow BunnyandAliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## Haley (Mar 23, 2007)

Butterfinger, you arelooking fab, as always 

I love this one:






You look like you are having so much fun out there! My bunnies would be jealous!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Butterfinger,

I wanted to let you know Bree was adopted. She said bye. 



Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 27, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Butterfinger,
> 
> I wanted to let you know Bree was adopted. She said bye.
> 
> ...


Butter: Dang  Well, I said bye, too! urplepansy:

Diana: 
I hope she found a wonderful home~ She looked like such a little cutie pie :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

She did. The people where there for someone else, one look at her and they fell instantly.


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 27, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> She did. The people where there for someone else, one lookat her and they fell instantly.


What a little charmer


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooookaaaay... So I haven't been here in like...three months. Yikes! So many things have changed since then (RO for one) and my mommy has been so busy...but now it's finally summer-time! Which means she's free to serve me 24/7! No more of this... 'skool' business. She keeps talking about a new place she's going at the end of summer, though....caaallege? Either way, she says she's taking me with her, so I guess that's okay. As long as she doesn't leave me. 
Anyway! I was out in the yard for a long time today, and mommy took pictures again! Want to see how beeeauuutiful I still am? Bet you do. 




Here's me in the grass in the front yard....Mmm...grass.....




...Did I mention that it's pretty warm outside? -I- think it is.




Ah yes, my wonderful face. This is also my new avatar. I think it just oozes 'regal', don't you?




Obviously, my natural bunny camoflauge was meant for a more comfortable climate...say, 'new designer couch'. Paint this grass brown and white immediately! 




And here's a last one of mommy and me. Mommy usually doesn't like pictures of her.... and I can see why! I'm obviously the most eye-catching of the two. (No offense, mommy). 
So that's about it for now! 
Hope you all haven't missed me TOO heart-wrenchingly much. 
.....
....I know, I know, it's okay. I'm here now, don't cry. 

Ta ta for now! I hope to start writing in this at least bi-weekly, and reply to RO post daily again, if I can. Much love to you all. 
~Butter


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 27, 2007)

*minilops flips out her best eminem voice*

Guess who's back, 
back again!
Butter's back, 
tell a friend!
Guess who's back, guess who's back, guess who's back, guess who's back....



So great to see you guys again! I missed Butter's perfect face and sexy little butt :biggrin2:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 27, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> *minilops flips out her best eminem voice*
> 
> Guess who's back,
> back again!
> ...


Butter: You know it 
Me: I know; I've missed you guys! It'll be great to talk to you all again :bunnyheart


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh! What a little cutie! From your display picture, I knew he was cute, but this cute? My oh my!! What a little darling! 

I am just in love with this picture..






Make sure to give this special boy extra extra nose kissies and cuddle from me.. x100! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 30, 2007)

Can do 

*Gives him muchly much kisses* 

(Haha, that's one thing I love about him; I can kiss him all I want and he doesn't mind ....As seen in diagram 5.0 above ) 
Thanks for commenting! 
~Butter and Diana


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 30, 2007)

I just love Butterfinger! 

I also saw your pic on "show us your face", you're a cutie!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 30, 2007)

Aww, thanks 

Butter's gonna need all the praise and affection he's gonna get, too, because on the ninth.... he's going in to get... NEUTERED. 
Dun DUN duuuuunnnnn


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey everybody! I told you I'd update more often again~ 
So, here we go. 

Dear Diary, 

I got to go play outside again today! It was really super special awesome sunny outside, and...it got in my eyes. I hated that part. The mosquitoes weren't that great, either....and the red-headed ants.... but it was still fun! Mommy took a TON of picture of me. I think I'll make a story out of them. 

Once upon a time, there was a handsome bunny, who's name was Bu--...er... Margarine. One day, Margarine went out to play in the sun. 






Then suddenly, he heard some angry squirrels chattering in the trees! They said "Oh, won't someone save us; there's crows attacking our nest!" 





"I'll save you, squirrels!" Margarine said, and took off for the edge of the lawn. 
Once there, he looked around, alert to even the faintest rustle of feathers. 





There it was! Behind him! Margarine whirled to meet the feathery terrors head-on!





"I see you, you crows!" Margarine herocially proclaimed, "You'd better leave those squirrels alone, or I'll unleash my secret weapon on you! " 





But the crows just laughed, "You're just a fuzzy little bunny, what're YOU going to do?" But while they were guffawing in the bushes, Margarine charged up his super mega ultra beam.....and FIRED! 





In a whirl of black feathers and claws, the crows were knocked back into the fence and lay dazed, wondering how such a little bunny could conjure up such power. 
"That'll teach you to pick on little squirrels!" Margarine chastized them sternly, "I hope you learned your lesson, and that you think twice before coming onto MY yard again." 





Then the crows flew off, muttering to themselves (And occasionally flying into telephone poles), and Margarine enjoyed a victory feast fit for a horse! 





Then it's up, up and AWAY for Margarine; a day's work satisfactorily done! 





THE END! 

Did you like it? I made it up myself just now 
Now for some pictures of me (*Cough* the mild-mannered alter-ego *Cough*) a short time afterwards. 





































That last one is me back at the house; it's cooler in there! :?
So, that was a lot of pictures, huh? Could you guys handle it? 
I'll post a few less next time for those who may be faint of heart 

Did you like the story? I could tell more, you know. 
Until next time, everyone!! 

P.S. Does anyone know what 'neutered' is? Aparantly, on the nineth, I'm going to get one from the vet. Do they taste good? 
Bai bai~ 
~Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, one more note on my diary... 
Mommy says that tomorrow she's going to Target (I'm not sure what the 'tar' is for, but I'm liking the sound of that 'get'!) and might get me some NIC cubes... 
And some toys. And some hay. (But those are from the Petco next to Target; not Target itself.) 
.....I'm excited  Mommy's been looking through the NIC condos on the forum for ideas (And of course, I'm steering her in the direction of the most promising ones... ) Until later!

~Butter


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh boy, Target!!! I love Target! You are such a lucky bun to get a new NIC home! Your mommy will have to post pictures of it in the NIC Cage thread.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey, thanks 

Mommy went to Target today, and looked for the NIC cubes, but.... She only found one kinda box, and it was for a CD rack and had a bunch of other not-useful things in it... :? And you know what? It was only two cubes, but it was $30! Can you believe that? So she decided to look online and go somewhere else tomorrow... 
Maybe the 'get' in Target is really for them, not you  
Anyway, I'm helping her go look! I hope she finds some tomorrow 
~Butter


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Butter! Sorry sweetie! Always forget to post in your cute little blog.. you are such a cute little boy! 

Your little posts and stories always make me giggle.. I especially love the newest story! Good boy! Too cute!

Ooo NIC cages! Neat! I have them for the girls and Bruno, and I can tell you, you'll be very happy in one! They are great and all of my bunnies just adore them! Hope your Mommy can find you some, it would be so great if you could have a NIC cage of your own!

Can't wait to hear more stories and of course, so more pictures!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 9, 2007)

Dear Diary, 

Sorry about the wait for the posting! Mommy hasn't been taking me inside that much lately because it's pretty warm, so I get so few opportunities to steal the computer for a minute or two.... :?

Anyway, mommy went to a better place than 'Target', called 'Fred Meyer'. Aparantly, Fred Meyer must be a pretty great guy, because when mommy came home from his house, she had three boxes of NIC cubes! There's seventeen panels in each of them, so that's....uh... a bajillion, in total. I can't wait for her to start making things for me with them! Oooh, my house is gonna be so big when we move out to co...co....that place that isn't here, in August! Her and mommy's mommy say that they want to make a run for me outside with them too, so I can spend more time in the grass this summer.... That would be nice~ I like grass! 
Mommy seems to be having trouble with them, though....the little circle-shaped connectors won't work right! She even got uncle to help, and he's like a thousand feet tall! :shock:

But anyway, I have some pictures from when mommy was cleaning my cage. She took me out on the leash for a while, then put me in a different cage outside with my food and water so I could rest until my normal cage dried off all the way 





She gave me a blueberry, too! Those are sooooo good! 





Here I am in my nice big lawn....aaah... the backyard is nice. 





Then she put me in the cage! How mean! *Munches on the hay* Deschpicable-mm-mm




I give her a plain "Okay, let me out now" look. 





When it fails, I know I have to resort to the look compounded WITH the Bambi eyes.





Eventually, I get to go back into my nice and clean cage....And mommy rubs my cheeks. Hey, it may look embarrassing, but don't knock it till' you've tried it! 





Yup, all cleeeean....

Oh yeah, while mommy was taking pictures, she got some good ones of Mochiko, too... (Remember? That fuzzy water-balloon? I think she calls her a 'hamster'?) But she's definitely not cute.






.....





See?! She has an un-natural glow! She's possessed by demons! Run, run for your lives while it's still not too late! 

....
Anyway, I'm all safe in my cage now, and Mochi is running around in hers, in the house. I've seen hers, though. It's reeeeally small compared to mine. That must mean mommy loves me more 
And tomorrow morning, mommy's taking me to the veter...the vetermaniam to be 'neutered'. I don't know what this means, but it's probably bad if I'm going to the vetermanium. Those guys there are always so mean to me  I'm kinda scared. 
So, if I live through tomorrow, I'll definitely say so right when I get back from the vetermanium! 
~Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 10, 2007)

Dear Diary,

Yesterday, I found out what 'Neutering' was. They took away my juu-juu-bees! :shock:
Now it hurts, and I have to hold my butt up in the air when I walk.... But while I was at the vetermanium, mommy bought me some nice things... She got me a nice, grass mat, a new harness (My old one was getting holes and coming apart)...even though it's purple :?.... and another, different kind of mat. The new mat, she put in my cage. She said it was supposed to go in dog-carriers, but she thought it would make me feel better. It's got a removeable cover, and the bottom is a kinda shiny blue thing, and the top is soft and cushy and white (Mommy said 'sheep-wool'), and there's a foam pad underneath the cover. I really like it, so I sit on it a lot...it feels nice.... 
And, since t was hurting a lot last night, mommy gave me some nasty-tasting stuff that the vetermanium gave her for me... It was terrible, but it made me feel a little better...
I still don't feel that great, though  I'm not hungry anymore, and I kinda chew on a couple leaves from the crab-apple stick mommy gave me, ....but only really because she wanted me to. 
But you know what? The vetermanium fixed my teeth AGAIN! Only this time, they said there was...'molar spurs'.... mommy said something about thinking I had those at home, but that I was still eating just fine, so she wasn't sure. 
But I still don't feel so great :? I really don't like going to the vetermanium.... 

~Butter


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 10, 2007)

No nuts no nuts! *points and giggles*

You know what this means, right Butter old boy? You're gonna get wimpier, and more girly looking, you'll start liking pink and you'll want your human to dress you in ballet outfits.

:biggrin2:

P.S If I was a rabbit, I'd so be in love with you! You're so handsome


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 11, 2007)

*minilops wrote:*

You know what this means, right Butter old boy? You're gonna get wimpier, and more girly looking, you'll start liking pink and you'll want your human to dress you in ballet outfits.


:shock::shock:*Gasp* NEVER!:thud:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Aww Butter I'm sorry they did that to ya, poor boy. 

I'm sure you will start feeling better soon, how are you today?

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## binkies (Jul 12, 2007)

You'll feel better soon little man! Don't hold it against your mommy, she is only doing what needed to be done.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm doing okay, today... It still hurts a little, and is kinda swollen, but I feel a lot better than at first  I even eat the food mommy gives me now. 
Thanks for the replies, guys! 
~Butter


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 14, 2007)

:inlove:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 14, 2007)

A whole line of products just for my adoring fans? Perfect! I was just going to update my diary for them, too... :biggrin2: Yes, yes, Butter loves you all, too! :thankyou:
~Butter





minilops* wrote: *


> :inlove:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 14, 2007)

Dear Diary, 

Today, I played outside in the morning! It was the first time I got to be outside since my surgery, and....I didn't really like it that much, but at least it's outside, right? :?
It's also the first time I got to try out my new purple harness mommy bought for me.... it was a little tight around the waist at first, so she loosened it, and it was okay... But then, when I was outside, I got the leash part stuck between my legs and I shot off runnning! It got a little more tangled before mommy caught me and made it better.... 
Stupid leash... :X
Anyway, after that, I stayed inside the house for a little while, and gotto play on the rug with mommy. She made a little video (You'll get to see it soon ) with her camera. 

So....I guess the surgery doesn't hurt much anymore. I've been eating like normal, and mommy even gave me a 'shred-a-box' and I threw it around in my cage! :biggrin2: I love those. 

But anyway, you wanted pictures, right? Here they are~






This is my cushy pad! I love it....it's so comfortable; I sit on it all the time~





Here's my new harness and me....on the porch. I don't quite know what to think about that, yet. 






Another on the porch~ I'm not too pleased. My delicate paws were not made for anything harder than sheepskin! 






Then I'm off anf into the good stuff. Mm-mm grass. 





















Daisies!! (I didn't get to eat any, though....) 











It made me pretty bitter about the whole thing. What's the use of flowers if you can't eat them? :?






Daisies = Useless. 
















Then back on the grass~ 






Mommy picked me up, and it was time to go inside.... I didn't really want to, but she insisted 

Okay~ The movie will be in the next post. You'll see; I'm a star, now~ :biggrin2: 
See ya when I see ya'~
~Butter


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Butterfinger you are one handsome Young Bunny. Your Mommie takes very good pictures of you. Ask her what kind of camera she uses.

Why wouldn't your Mommie let you eat the Daisies? I just looked up on Google and it said Daisies are ok for Bunnies to eat. They also said Pansies and Roses are good too, you should get your Mommie to plant some for you and then you can eat them when you go outside to play. I look forward to many more pictures of you.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 14, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Your Mommie takes very good pictures of you. Ask her what kind of camera she uses.



Pebbles knows. It's a Canon Powershot A530. But it's the Photoshop that makes the picturesstand out.
Nice pictures and story about, "Don't eat the Daisies!"

Rainbows!


----------



## doodle (Jul 14, 2007)

Awww, we just went through your entire blog, and you are SO adorable...errr, handsome!  And you have a VERY cute butt! We think we're in love. You look like a lot of fun to be around, too. Your action shots are so cool, especially the helicopter head. Do you wanna come and live with us? 

Glad you're feeling better after the snip. Way to milk the Mommy's sympathy and get a new cushy bed out of it. That lambswool stuff rocks!
________________
Muff & Tumble


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 14, 2007)

Pet_Bunny* wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Your Mommie takes very good pictures of you. Ask her what kind of camera she uses.
> ...


Yup! That's the kind it is  Hmm... Mommy puts the pictures in photoshop, but all she does is crop and re-size them. She really really likes the 'cloudy' setting on the camera for 'landscape', though  It makes everything a lot more colorful! (And she likes taking pictures of me in the blinding daylight :? Says something about it taking pictures faster.... ) 
Yeah! Mommy doesn't like it when I try to eat the daisies  She says her mommy would get mad, because she wants to look at the pretty flowers, not the pretty remains of flowers... 
~Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 14, 2007)

*doodle wrote: *


> Awww, we just went through your entire blog, and you are SO adorable...errr, handsome!  And you have a VERY cute butt! We think we're in love. You look like a lot of fun to be around, too. Your action shots are so cool, especially the helicopter head. Do you wanna come and live with us?
> 
> Glad you're feeling better after the snip. Way to milk the Mommy's sympathy and get a new cushy bed out of it. That lambswool stuff rocks!
> ________________
> Muff & Tumble


Thanks! :bouquet:
I wooooould come live with you guys, but you know... who's there to take care of mommy if I'm not? I certainly can't leave her to try and make it by herself!(That's purposeful neglect, right~? How would she live without ME? ) 
Oh, I know, my cushy bed is so nice... if it wasn't for all the bad things, I'd get hurt more often for this 
~Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 14, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Butterfinger you are one handsome Young Bunny. Your Mommie takes very good pictures of you. Ask her what kind of camera she uses.
> 
> Why wouldn't your Mommie let you eat the Daisies? I just looked up on Google and it said Daisies are ok for Bunnies to eat. They also said Pansies and Roses are good too, you should get your Mommie to plant some for you and then you can eat them when you go outside to play. I look forward to many more pictures of you.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


Thanks  I'll tell her she captures my good side pretty well~ 

She doesn't want me to eat the daisies because she said her mommy would get mad :? I don't know WHY.... Oh! Maybe she wants them all to herself! :X
Pansies and roses? Weeeeell, maybe the pansies... the deer kinda finish off all the roses, so I can't have any
Thanks for reading! 
~Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Dear Diary,

I have opted to make my font one size bigger for easy reading 
Anyway, today was an interesting day. Mommy took me out pretty early and had me in the house for much longer than normal. She said that it took a long time for my cage to dry because it is cloudy and not very warm today. 
So, I spent a couple hours on the carpet by the big green chair. (A couple times mommy came back to me on top of the green chair! Sneaky me! ) She played her....little blue box thing next to me on the couch while we waited for my cage. (She calls it...Nintendo Dee Ess ) Sometimes, I hoped right up onto the couch and came to say hi. But I guess I was being a little 'too friendly' mommy said, because she put me back on the carpet and told me it'd be a while before my hormones balanced out after the neuter. What's THAT supposed to mean, huh? :X
But anyway, I got a lot of free food and treats out of it, so I guess it wasn't that bad, being in there. (Plus, she cleaned my soft pad! I weed on it by accident, but she took it inside and cleaned it just like that, and it was like nothing happened  )

Anyway, I told you guys in my last post that I was in my own little two-minute movie. And I am! So here it is:





And heeeere's the pictures from my inside adventure! 







Here I am, with my yummy snacks....mmm... Later, mommy put peanut-butter on that celery stick, and that was ALL kinds of fun!






Here I am by the chair....plotting how to get up there with mommy again. 






Hey, are you talkin' to me? 






I said, are YOU talkin' to ME? 






No? Oh, okay.

And finally, the series of pictures you are about to see are labelled as 'heavy cute content' and you may be unable to think decisively, drive, or operate heavy machinery after viewing them. I call them "Hey, I'm tired, lemme alone"Enjoy. 




































Alright! That's about it 
Hope you all had fun, and I'll see ya' when I see ya'~ 
~Butter


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 16, 2007)

I almost fainted when I saw there was a Butter video! inkbouce: :thud:I have a little addon in my browser that lets me save videos from photobucket to watch on my computer, is it ok to save that one? See what your mommy says ok?

Butter, tell your Mommy she did a great job of brightning my day. I really think that with a little Butter every day, the world will be a much brighter place.

How are you feeling after your vet visit? Are things still a bit sore 'down there'?

You have a beautiful garden to run around in, my backlawn doesn't look so great this time of year. It's winter and the grass is going yellow from too many frosts. My bunnies don't mind though and still try to eat it.

I like your new harness, we don't have grat harnesses like that here. Only my two smallest rabbits can fit the harness I have.

Anyway going to go look at your pics again. Look forward to seing more!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 16, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> I almost fainted when I saw there was a Butter video! inkbouce: :thud:I have a little addon in my browser that lets me save videos from photobucket to watch on my computer, is it ok to save that one? See what your mommy says ok?
> 
> Butter, tell your Mommy she did a great job of brightning my day. I really think that with a little Butter every day, the world will be a much brighter place.
> 
> ...


Mommy says it's okay to save my movie  (But that you might have trouble because her photobucket is set as 'private' and she doesn't know what'll happen, but if you can, you can )Mommy alsosays that I have another movie as well (Why didn't -I- know?! :shock that's on YouTube, but it's longer. It has clips of me running, though! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5qt8hX255U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5qt8hX255U[/ame]

Mommy's mommy tends the garden very well  She's always outside watering things.... And her andmommy plantmore flowers in the winter/spring, so they'll bloom now. Mommy's mommy also hasss....'spinkers' that water the grassin the morning 

The vetermanium made me hurt for a while, but I feel all better now. 

Mommy bought me that harness at PetsMart....buuut....it's a little tight, and she's worried about how well I can get air when I run, soshe's thinking of buying me a different one, or maybe even making one! If she makes one, I'll tell her to send you about how she did it, so you can make harnesses for your bunnies that don't have them, too 
~Butter


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

Butterfinger you are perfect.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Dear Diary,

Hey! I haven't updated in a while :?
Just checking in to tell everyone I'm still here~ 
Oh! Next month, mommy and I will be moving to her new ka...ledge place thing. I'm excited, but kind of scared. She says there's no grass in Portland  But this way, I'll get to be inside all the time! Mommy even said they told her who her room-mate was, and she emailed her and she said that she was okay with any animals mommy has. (She told her about me and Mochiko)  I hope mommy's room-mate likes me. 
Anyway, we went on another hop outside in the sun today! (Mommy had to wash my feet and butt cuz' I keep sitting in my poos that I do on the boards in my cage - even the ceacals, so she had me run in the grass to dry off after putting me in a towel for a while)





Me in the grass~






In the grass again (I'm shedding right now, so there's these stupid rings around my eyes:X )











All doin' good right? Wrong. :X






It started out with a daisy that mommy gave me that was on the ground... I investigated, and decided that I didn't want to eat it.






Then she started getting ideas..... 






:X
















And MORE ideas... 


























Aparantly, no one informed mommy that even though my jujubees are gone, I'm still a BOY. M-A-L-E. :grumpy:

But.....she did pet me for a long time and got a lot of my loose hair out, so I guess I can't be that mad at her 






And finally, mommy took a little movie of me in the grass when she thought I was going to eat that daisy, but then didn't. 




She still wants to make me a harness, since she couldn't find any good ones at the petstores, but she's still working out how she wants it to look. HOPEFULLY it won't involve any more flowers.

See ya when I see ya! 
~Butter


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

Aw, what a little sweetie, I've got to say I don't think she was too impressed with your flower arranging skills!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*



ellissian wrote: *


> Aw, what a little sweetie, I've got to say I don't think she was too impressed with your flower arranging skills!


Nope  He was disgusted enough when I bought him a girly purple harness, but the daisies are a liiiiittle too much for him, I'm thinking. 

Butter: Darm straight :X

~Butter and Diana


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so SORRY, I called him she!:banghead


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 29, 2007)

Dear Diary,

I haven't updated in a long time  This is mostly because I don't have very many pictures to share with you all, as my coat is in such a terrible state I'd rather not publicize it. 

We're in Oregon right now... And I get to live in mommy's room.:biggrin2: It's pretty cool, but I do miss hopping on the grass, and the sounds of the birds. (There's birds here, but....they're different birds) 
Also! The lights are very dim in mommy's new place, and while it's comforting, she can't properly capture my regal essence in photo form this way. 
When I first got here, I was a good boy and peed in the litterbox.... but then I saw that this room was mine, and had to mark my territory all over  But now I'm back to using the litterbox again. Speaking of which, it's a little dusty, and that combined with the hay started to make me sneeze. Only about once a day, but today mommy got scared and switched my litter to Mochi's bedding......Carefresh. She said she wants to know if that was the problem. 

Mommy says that on Friday, another animal is gonna come. She said 'kitten' but I dunno what a 'kitten' is. :? If it's like Mochi, maybe it can share her cage and it won't bother me. She said it's going to be small and gray and fluffy... and a boy. Well, Mochiko is small and orange & white and fluffy and a girl, so maybe they actually are the same things and can get married or something. (Not that I'd really want MORE running around) 
I guess I'll see when he comes. 
Mommy said she wants to name him Kadaj (kah-dazsh)... I told her that's a weird name, but at least it doesn't have to do with food. 

Mommy went to the vetermanium by herself today. It's at the top of her street, so she only had to walk for two mintues to get there. She asked if they only take dogs and cats, but they said that they also take rabbits, rats, guinea pigs..um.....well, the point is that they take rabbits. And that the rabbit vet is there from Tuesday to Friday. 
She was very happy when she came home. I don't know why the vetermanium would make her so happy. Vetermaniums make ME un-happy. :X 

Anyway, I'll conclude this entry with the few pictures of my mommy DID manage to get, and leave it there 






My fur is all coming out! 






My room. 






Me having my afternoon siesta. 

That's all~ 

~Butterfinger


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 29, 2007)

Butter is so adorable! :hearts


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Butterfinger, you are such a handsome Boy. I love reading all your stories. Do you think oneday your Mommie will get you a girlfriend, I bet you would like that.

Bye for now and I look froward to many more pictures of you.

Susan:bambiandthumper


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys :biggrin2:

It would be awesome if mommy would get me a girlfriend  I dunno if that would ever happen, though. She's have to be perfect in every way~ and give me cuddles and groom me for as long as I want  Being a lop would be pretty sweet, too, but have you SEEN the figures on those Belgian Hares? :devil


~Butter


----------



## ChompersMom (Aug 29, 2007)

I think I'm in love with Butters! I just want to bunnynap him from you! *steals him* lol 

You most def. should get him a gf! I bet he would love it. Wouldn't you butters?

More pics! MOOOREEE!! *is like a buters addict now*

--Becki


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 2, 2007)

Dear Diary,
Well, I found out what a kitten was. 
At first, I had no idea, so I came and went up and sniffed noses...
But the next day, I figured out that it is the small version of a CAT. I've seen those wandering around my yard before at the old house, but I'd never met one.
This one didn't seem particularly menacing...but that was no excuse not to be cautious! I stared at it, ears foreward, eyes rolling, ready to thump if it so much as made a move at me. :X
Mommy still brings it in every once in a while to sit at her computer, and right now, it's sleeping all sprawled out on her lap.... I'm still a little cautious, but I don't care as much anymore. 
Don't have any pictures to show you guys right now....it's too dark in my corner, and I haven't been in the livingroom (That's where mommy keeps the you-know-what) :?
Until later~ 

~Butter


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 8, 2007)

Dear Diary,

The kitten isn't so bad atfer all. He's kind of a scaredy-face, actually. Sometimes when I watch him following me, I'll turn around and hop towards him just to see him run away  
....Mommy says she wants to put a wire grate over my litterbox...she says that me having my butt and feet soaked in pee was not a good thing, and she didn't want me to sit in it anymore. But....
She shaved my butt! :X I was just minding my own business, and she comes in like all 'What's that smell?' and then picks me up, says something about me being covered in pee and having way too many mats to brush out, too close to the skin, so she shaved my butt. MY butt. Mine. How could she? :X

SEE WHAT SHE DID? 





I'm done with this entry :disgust:

Diana: 

I'll make a note in his little blog, here.... 
I really do want to give him a wire covering for his potty.... He smells really bad, and I know it must be hard on him, too, to have to smell that on himself. Not to mention that he soaks his feet and butt in urine.... It can't be good for him :yuck And the mats were getting so bad, that whenever I saw him, even though I'd wash his rear every time he sat in pee,....I'd want to cry, because it looked exactly like an animal abuse photo. :cry2
Here's a diferent shot of his butt to illustrate my point.




Notice how the skin is irritated, and parts that are supposed to be white, are now stained light or dark yellow? This is terrible. If the wire covering on the litterbox idea doesn't work, I'll have to just keep him in a wire hutch again....the poor boy. It always seems like whenever someone takes an outside rabbit (Oh no, terrible life quality) inside, everyone rejoices like 'Yay, he'll be so much happier now!'.....when all its done so far has made him (And me) unhappy. :lipsrsealed: 
I know this is probably just me over-reacting at things that happen normally, and everything will be good and well in a while, and I'll be like 'What was I worrying for?' but right now it's just so.... :craziness But I'll get the wire covering. And I'll wait. 
And see if everything doesn't come out alright in the end. 

That being said, the pee isn't actually the drama crisis I make it out to be. I'm just a little stressed, and I don't mind cleaning him up every once in a while if I know he'll be fine later, and I think that's what the wire will do for him. So I'm not too incredibly panicked about it, and I'm not just gonna rush out and buy a metal cage to stick him in because of one problem that might be easily solved. Even if the wire doesn't work, I'm sure I can think creatively and find another solution. :tongue

Okay, enough about the pee. 
I've been thinking... 
Butter can't get outside anymore, like he used to, and run in the grass....and on Monday and Wednesday I have to stay at school from 11am to 9:15pm (And from 11am to 6pm on Fridays) ...I don't know if he'd be lonely just because of three days of the week, but I still feel bad about it, and I think Butter might be happier overal with a companion. I'm still thinking about it, and I want to give it a lot of consideration before I make a decision (Would he be happier? Would it just create more problems? If I have two rabbits, will they just need twice as much attention and I'd be doing them both a disservice by having to leave long hours for college? Etc. ) But I have been looking at my local shelter's website, and decided if I -were- to possibly get another rabbit, this would be one of the candidates:
http://www.adoptarabbit.com/foster/Smudge.html
This is a male, though, and it would be more difficult to bond them, but I think it could be done, given Butter's disposition. 
I've watched Butter interact with Kadaj, and noticed that he seems VERY relaxed around him, even when they first met. He doesn't care if Kadaj sticks his head in his food dish, if he rolls around in his hay box, if he noses around in his litter box.....
This will probably be different with another rabbit, but I think it shows, at least to some degree, that Butter is not very possessive, and is generally accepting of other animals. We'll see, though. I'm not expecting miracles if I decide to do this. 

WOW. Long post! I'm so sorry, you guys :tongue Have some pictures. 











Sorry I can't take more like I used to. My camera sucks under low light (I want a new one so bad) and I have to hold things right next to the window to get any clear-ish picture at all. 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Diana & Butterfinger, what kind of litter are you using? I have never had that problem with any of my bunnies getting a dirty bum, we use Aspen bedding. PetBunny uses a plastic grid thing (not sure of the correct name) and he swears by it, actually quite a few other people on here use it too.

Smudge is really cute, I think he would be a great friend for Butterfinger. I think it would be great for him to have a friend, but you also must realize they may not bond and are you ready to have 2 single bunnies. It's double the work, but saying that to me their is nothing better than seeing two bonded bunnies, our Wilbur & Jackie love each other so much and are always together.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2007)

aww poor Butterfinger and his shaved bottom! lol :biggrin2:

The litter cover that PetBunny uses (and I do as well) is a stitching screen. You can buy them at Michaels or any craft store. Theyre like .99 and work great!

Smudge is adorable (and so is your kitty too). I dothink Butter would love a girlfriend even more though, and bonding would be much easier. Trust me, bonding two boys is doable but not fun


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

Wash says that he understands Butter's problems with the purple. He was soooo mad at me becuase I just randomly pick up any color stuff for him and it is ALWAYS purple!


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 9, 2007)

Sooska: 

I'm using Carefresh bedding....
I thought aspen bedding was bad for the respiratory system? :? (Or maybe it was just pine and cedar. I've steered clear of any wood shaving bedding, though, to be safe) 

Yes, I'm taking into consideration that they might not bond and I'd just have two rabbits that were rabbits separately.  The two dutch girls we had before Butter hated each other, and we had to keep them apart, too. I do have a LOT of NIC grids left over from Butter's pen, though, so I could easily make a different pen out of those on the other side of the room. (And will, if I decide to get another. To keep the bunny in while bonding is still going on. ) I think, even if they didn't like each other though....that maybe they would take comfort in just knowing there was another rabbit in the room? (Or maybe that would just be more stressful, I'm not sure  ) 
Keep in mind that I'm still considering all of this and haven't made a proper decision yet. 

Haley:

How would a stitching screen stay on? :? Can you bend the edges down, like with wire, or would it break? 
Yeah, I know bonding opposite genders tends to be lot easier... But I always end up being interested most in bunnies that are male... and most personalities of the females, when described, I tend to not like so much either :? (Like they are pushy and nip/box, and like to have things their way, "look, don't touch" etc... is what the profiles usually say/imply about them, and I don't really like that kind of personality in rabbits that much... :? Though I'm sure there's a lot of people that do, and a lot of girl rabbits that aren't like that, but I haven't found 'the right one' y'know?  ) 

Tundrakatiebean: 

(Butter--->) I know! She always buys me girly things and makes me look like a girl :X She says purple goes best with my fur. Hmph. 


~Diana and Butter


----------



## Haley (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh I understand completely, I love boy bunnies so much more!

As for the stitching screen- its flexible like plastic. You cut it to fit the litter box so they usually cant pull it out (since it fits perfectly). 

And you should try using Yesterdays News cat litter or some sort of Wood Pellet litter, they work so much better than carefresh (and are much cheaper).


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 8, 2007)

Dear Diary,


I've been in Oregon for about three months now, and I'm not sure if I like it. Mommy hardly ever gets to take good pictures of me (Because it's dark all the time in her apartment) and Kadaj thinks he gets her all to himself. :X Nuh-uh! 
Anyway, she remodelled my yard into a house. And gave me a smaller yard next to it. 






I dunno, I kind of like it, because it has a roof and the stupid ktty can't pee in my hay anymore.....but it's small. And I step in my pee puddles when it's that small  Does this mean I can't pee wherever I want anymore? 
Mommy's talking about a wire floor.... I had one of those in Washington, so I wonder if it'll be like that. My feet and butt were always clean back then....and mommy never ever shaved me :grumpy:
She took a few pictures, but they're blurry because of the light and they made her mad. But I'll post them anyway (Ssh, don't tell! ) because you need to see pictures of me; blurry or not! I don't want buns out there dying of Butter withdrawal, now. 






Me on the bed. (When my feet were clean.....)
















And finally, me just a few minutes ago, using mommy's flash on her camera (It didn't re-charge after that picture, though, so she didn't take any more. Dumb camera. )






Mochi only gets to come outside her cage in a little rolly ball, but she sure got into the spirit of Halloween when she was -in- her cage. 





She looks like a Jack O' Lantern. 


About getting another bun: 

Mommy thought about this.....and thought about it....for about a month. And even though she's still thinking about it, I think her decision is no. "Not until everything gets worked out with Butter, at LEAST," she says. What's THAT supposed to mean, huh? :X
I think I'm just stressing her out too much with not behaving, and she doesn't want me to collaborate with another bun to cause even more mischief  (Even though it would be fun)
Besides, she used up the last of her NIC grids on my house. The little lady would have to move in with me, and I gotta say; this is a one-man dig! (It's too small for even my taste  I demand a mansion! ) 
She was -seriously- considering a Belgian Hare at one point, though (She even joined a hare yahoo group to learn more/find possible breeders).... I do say, they make looovely ladies. Maybe if I behave for long enough, I'll get a lovely lovely Belgian beauty :blushan: I always did love tall girls. *Sigh*

~Butter


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 23, 2007)

Dear Butterfinger,
I didn't see your blog until today. I just read the whole thing and looked at all the wonderful pictures. I really liked your... I mean, Margarine's squirrel story and the movie on Youtube with you running. I wish I had seen your blog when you were still with us. I'm a laid back guy too, I bet we could have been pals. Your mom is very sad right now and so is everybun else on the forum. I hope you're having the best time ever in heaven! Maybe you're playing with my mama's bunny she used to have, his name is Cinnabun and I'm sure he'd like to show you around heaven since he's been there for a while.

Your friend,
Rory


----------

